# quick belly button question (maybe tmi)



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

looking for some advice, my belly button hasn't popped but it is alot narrower than normal but i have noticed it has started weeping slightly, not loads but i just wonered if it's something i need to get checked out? i am 31 wks.

p.s. if my belly button was going to pop would it have happened by now?

donna


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Not everyones belly buttons pop out, so yours may never do!  However, it's not normal for it to be weeping, so I think you need to get a gp to look at if and see what they think,

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin

thanks for the reply, had a midwives appointment yesterday & got her to check it for me. she says its okay as its not infected & its just down to the fact im so small & everything is getting pushed out the way, just to make sure i dry it properly. which wont be easy as i hate touching it   

take care

donna xx


----------

